# Uponor and RTI Fittings



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey pex guys. I was wondering was it the Uponor and RTI fittings that failed in the past? Or Just Zurn? A guy on the home inspection forum I hang out on posted this link. http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayR...&STORY=/www/story/07-09-2009/0005057532&EDATE


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It was the RTI fitting that were stamped Q-Pex on them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It was the RTI fitting that were stamped Q-Pex on them.


Thanks Ron, I was not sure this was a new issue or just the same old stuff.


----------

